#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 我家幻獸最可愛！(第二屆投稿開放)

## 銀

不知道能不能開在這裡(噴
這個活動是仿效我之前開的論壇的幻獸專門活動~
不過是每個禮拜改成每個月（不然太累哩xD

活動的內容便是
創造出自己喜愛的幻獸並為他寫出設定，
當然，那隻幻獸也可以跟DW的幻獸們的設定相關
像是從以前就跟諾拉是死對頭什麼的都是ok啦
反正我都不會採用到正式的DW劇情(咦
這些友誼設定並不會影響太多你的幻獸得名喔
（如果有趣的話當然也是可以成為得名的關鍵）

目前本活動的繪者只有我，
以後會考慮是否要開放讓其他熟獸(?)一起當評審xD
表格請以下列為主，不得刪減項目但是增加可以唷～

ｅｘ↓


*圖一定要有*

名字：翼（ツバサ）　　*括弧內可省略*
種族：奇夢
性別：雄
居住：四獸屋
能力：不明　　*此項請務必設定，劇情關係所以我省略（？*
簡介：
對於任何事物都處於後知後覺的狀態，
很容易和任何人成為朋友似乎是他的專長…？

ＥＸ↑
----------------------
表格↓
名字：
種族：
性別：
居住：
能力：
簡介：

表格↑

填寫完表格以後，請用*私人訊息*寄給我或是*回覆本主題*～
*投稿日為每個月的１號*
*而截稿日為每個月的２０號*

然後３０號以前會公佈出得獎者的幻獸以及獎品（我畫的同隻幻獸*1以及樂園幣５０），
至於沒得獎的同隻幻獸也可以再重新投稿一次喔！
以上有不清楚的地方請留言謝謝

----------


## 銀

歷屆冠軍區


遺失資料的前幾任






新．第一屆活動冠軍
翔さん的見敵必殺



 
第二屆投稿開放中

----------


## 阿翔

名字：
見敵必殺

種族：
殺殺殺尖刺龍 

性別：
公小龍 

居住：
殺殺殺龍之森

能力：
小狐所介紹的絕招名稱--把自己捲成一團
這一招就叫作「殺殺殺地平線升太陽尖刺捲」…
好像這是唯一能力啊=.="

簡介： 
見敵必殺， 
體型極度龐大， 
一腳居然可以踩死1萬以上的螞蟻， 
體型足有一把直尺--30cm那般巨大！*（被獸們毆出樂園）* 
可怕的見敵必殺不會噴火， 
但他可以像刺蝟般把自己捲起來， 
並把背上的尖刺變長， 
讓敵人下不了口。 
見敵必殺很聰明很勇敢， 
雖然滿口的尖牙卻只吃昆蟲，*（體型的問題）* 
不過被他一咬可真疼呢>< 

==================================================================
其實不知道可以post多少隻
先post一下見敵必殺好了，
要是可多隻投稿的話翔再貼~

----------


## 銀

首先對各位道歉，
由於考廣丙所以時間稍微拖延到了^^；

然後.
感謝翔さん的第一份投稿（笑）
雖然榮耀（？）的獲得第一屆冠軍，
因為只有１人投稿（拖

可惜的是設定稍嫌太草，
希望下次能看到更精采的作品！

----------


## 阿翔

只有翔投稿=.="
不過這也好沒獸跟翔搶冠軍
沒有，先謝謝銀大啦，
銀大畫的見敵有可愛+可怕的感覺*（？）*
對還算是「肉食獸」的見敵來說是滿好的XD
再一次謝謝銀大囉^^

----------


## 獠也

我家的幻獸(虣谷)還沒有彩稿呢~
不然很想參加看看的阿....
希望活動長久~
見敵必殺好可愛阿~
等虣谷彩色設定誕生就來參加看看~

----------


## 酸辣小白狐

咦咦....我家的魂回來了!!!
銀銀...建議你把歷屆冠軍的名字打出來吧...
還有...魂的資料我再補給你
(老實說...我有留設定圖...卻忘了把資料備份)

----------


## fwiflof

幽來試試！
名字：立方體毛毛球
種族：立方體毛毛紫色種
性別：第三性
居住：立方體毛毛洞穴
能力： 把毛變成鋼絲
簡介：身高十五公分！但尾巴特長！足足有十公分！
天敵是所有動物！(會被一腳踩死)
把毛變成鋼絲是唯一能力，可是沒啥用處！
屍體是菜瓜布的高級替代品，因此會被捕殺

圖好大.........

----------


## 飄炎

名字： 曼撕特(monster)
種族： 異形(幼獸)
性別：  boy
居住： 某個住滿異形的星球
能力： 變出一大堆武器(槍、光劍、光束槍、火箭筒、火焰發射器等)
簡介：
有四隻眼睛，灰色的部份是它的硬皮，白色的腹部則是它最脆弱的部份
只會說簡單的英語片段(ex. kill!!、broken!!)
以及一些簡單的會話
口頭禪是"monster!!"
興趣是跑來跑去、打架、打獵(尤其是兔子等小動物)、說英文、怪吼怪叫、棒球(它只喜歡打擊)
大約有人類成人的四分之一高
雖然個性兇殘，但你只要餵它一塊肉，它就只會是一隻友好的異形
目前到地球來玩，大家好好跟他相處啊^^

----------


## 尊o葆葆

回冥府幽狼:

那張圖 好可愛哦 正正方方的貓咪  最可愛了^^ 好想抱抱牠哦>"<

----------

